# Belgrade, Serbia by Rascian



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, after some time I decided to make my own photothread here. This is a mixed collection, new pics, but also some I've made in the last year, some of them were already posted in some others SSC threads. 
I'll start with 15 pics, and adding new pics every few days.

1. On a cloudy day, traffic jam at Terazije square looking down to St Sava's temple.










2. St Marc church from the Kosovska street on a late afternoon light










3. Beginning of Cika Ljubina street going to Republical square, this is a new pedestrian zone parallel to the more famous and bigger Knez Mihajlova.










4. Different styles, textures and colors in Nemanjina street.










5. Just some detail










6. Concrete jungle in the middle of a real one :lol: That's just the greenery around Danube/Sava confluence with some New Belgrade's buildings in the background ( one of them the notorious Genex tower voted the second ugliest in the world)










7. One small street in the center 










8. Monument to Saints Cyril and Methodius 










9. Braca Jugovic street










10. Nice entrance of some building


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

11.. Resavska, at the end of the street you can see the frontal facade of St Marc church. ( an attempt to introduce some Haussmann's principles in Belgrade's urbanism).










12. Not unusual to see building with masonic symbols in some part of central Belgrade ( don't be scared :nuts










13. One of the last opportunities to see those buildings from this angle as a new building will raise on the left










14. Sculpture commemorating Cukur cesma event. ( Boy killed by turkish soldier in 1862. )










15. On a nice day everyone takes a walk at Kalemegdan park


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos Rascian


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Apparently Belgrade does have some nice pieces of architecture. Good to see that, never imagined. I mean even here on SSC I had only seen pics of commie blocks and that fugly building that IMO should be destroyed immediatly haha.

Very nice pics, thank you.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice photos! Please keep it up!!! :cheers:


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

16. Saborna church, marking a new renewal era in Belgrade










17. Kralja Petra street, once an important commercial zone










18. Prizad building ( the white one), nice example of 1930' architecture










19. Going up from Kraljice Natalije to Kralj Milan street










20. Just one building I like ( you can notice a very bad photoshop work, I just had to hide one ugly air conditioner box hno










21. This would be the beginning of Francuska street ( Army club on the right)










22. Ruzica church in lower Kalemegdan was just a small ammunition storage building transformed in a religious building.



23. Some buildings in Karadjordjeva street, St Sava in the back










24. Nice iron fence on the windows 










25. Austrian embassy and the dome of the Patriarchy building










26. Extension of the pedestrian zone in central downtown, and yes on the right the very first Chinese restaurant in Belgrade


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Bravo majstore, to smo chekali! Sjajna objashnjenja slika,a mishljenje i slikama sam vec rekao :cheers:

Daj im slike u malim dozama, po 5 do 15 slika dnevno, da bi odrzavao topic pri vrhu.

Uostalom i mala doza tvojih slika je velika doza kvaliteta


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Prelepo.

Belgrade is a pretty girl in need of a lot of makeup.


----------



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

Filip said:


> Prelepo.
> 
> Belgrade is a pretty girl in need of a lot of makeup.


pretty girls dont need make-up!:cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ Detoxication and Healthy life then 

Belgrade is like a pretty girl with a bad period in life and she need some care now


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Belgrade is a girl who has been smoking for too long, did lots of illicit drugs and slept around. Now she needs some 'me' time to recollect herself.

Rascian, cekam vise, uvek sam u nadi da ces kaciti vise slika!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm surprised more people don't visit Belgrade for vacation.


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, the number of visitors is increasing. But as said before there is a lot of work to do in Belgrade, with many neglected part in the city center, bad touristic infrastructure and so on.. Also there are more atractive cities not so far from Belgrade ( Budapest, Wien..)

27. Around the city hall










28. Details










29. Small street behind the old National bank










30. Entrance of the finance ministry










31. From the pedestrian zone


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

It looks really nice, many old buildings. I like it! When they clean up the walls and roofs of buildings, the city will be nicer, the same as I saw in Prague last year.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Rasciane, jel si se okushao sa Novim Beogradom i Zemunom?


----------



## CitySkyLover (Sep 15, 2008)

I am surprised that Belgrade has so many nice buildings and such urban "old European" atmosphere. Great pictures, keep'em coming ...


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

@ Sawovsky: Jesam nesto sa Zemunom, Novi Beograd slabije. Planiram vec duze vreme.

next pics

32. Zmaj Jovina street in summer










33. Skadarlija, the bohemian street










35. The "Ruski Car" ( Russian Tzar) cafe










36. Foggy winter day in Kondina street










37. Military museum (in the back) at Kalemegdan fortress










38. Nice facade


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Rascian said:


> 37. Military museum (in the back) at Kalemegdan fortress


And in the front is "Institute for the Protection of Monuments of Culture City of Belgrade" , if I'm not wrong


----------



## UNASERBIA (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow,strava slike!Prikazuju svu lepotu starog Beograda i onu njegovu jedinstvenu atmosferu.Meni se lično najviše sviđa ona ulica gde je Grčka ambasada,nisam sigurna kako se zove.Keep it up!:wink2:


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

....


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Interesting city me thinks...I like the mix of architecture here. :cheers:


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Great , nice and very interesting , thank you ! 

What is the current size in population of Belgrade ?


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ cca 1.700.000


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

frank hannover said:


> Great , nice and very interesting , thank you !
> 
> What is the current size in population of Belgrade ?


cca 1.700.000 registered and 300-500 000 unregistered(students, immigrants, refugees, workers, montenegros...)


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

...


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

^^ Ok , thanks for the infos . Seems close to the population from Hamburg with officialy 1.750.000 inhabitans and estimated 100.000 illegals from around the world or persons like students and others who are registered at there parents or own home in another town but use to live most in Hamburg.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^Belgrade is like Meka for all people from ex-yu and even whole Balkans, and that's why there are a lot of unregistered people and why Belgrade is growing at a very high rate, but he is also a threat to other towns in Serbia 'cuz Belgrade is acting like a magnet for people from Serbia, B&H, Montenegro, Macedonia...


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh , I does'nt know that !


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for your comments all...
Few more:

Pop Lukina street










lower part of Kralj Petar street










Monument of gratitude to France










Trafic jam in Despota Stefana street










Around Dzordz Vasington street










the nicest balcony in Belgrade


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Rascian said:


> the nicest balcony in Belgrade


Is this on SANU building? Really gorgeous :drool:


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, it's SANU.  One of the 2 balconies on each corner of the building.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

>


This full pink parterre is really a bad pick for this building hno:


----------



## surnamedt (Mar 16, 2009)

Now way like a new way!
http://sourceradix.com/h22.html
Hardly anyone minds.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

schmidt said:


> Apparently Belgrade does have some nice pieces of architecture. Good to see that, never imagined. I mean even here on SSC I had only seen pics of commie blocks and that fugly building that IMO should be destroyed immediatly haha.
> 
> Very nice pics, thank you.


Belgrade is one of the oldest cities of Europe, how did you even imagine the he have only commie arhitecture?


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

I regret not exploring this city more when I was there a couple of years ago.

I came in by train, and the city made an awful first impression. It was only after I booked my train ticket out of town (for the following morning) that I discovered what an engaging and vibrant city Belgrade truly is.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^Yes, Belgrade must work on a first impression, that's one of the black spots hno:


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

^^
One of the many black spots...

some new pics

National theater










Aleksandar Nevski church










Vlajkoviceva street 1










Vlajkoviceva street 2










Detail










Usce tower from far away










Jaksic tower in Kalemegdan










Francuska street










Jovan Cvijic monument










Lion heads and funny faces on a facade


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ Gde je ova zadnja?


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

^^

It's in the beggining of Nusiceva street.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^
Beautiful fasade! 
I'm passing thru Nusiceva oftentimes, and i never noticed that fasade.


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

^^

It's happening to me also sometimes. 
Good thing, that Belgrade can always surprise you.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Belgrade every day surprise me with something new and beautiful, something I never had seen before. :cheers:


----------



## Evil Empire (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW. 

Amazing pictures, thanks.


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Really great work, Nikolakay:


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

^^
Thanks, Hvala 

Some shots from the previous year, I hope to post some new pics until the end of the week, the weather will be nice, the spring is coming..


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

great pics . Bravo !


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

I love this buildnig so much, I hope they will renew it soon!



>


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Bravo majstore!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^I like the Renaissance inspired building on post #110. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Mozda da nakacis nesto od novih zgrada sa trougla Djeram-Lion-Novo Groblje?


----------



## Trolleando (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Beograd je zakon. Super slike.


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for your comments.
@Goyazni videcu ako nadjem neke ok za ovaj thread u onoj gomili 

Some new pics:


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Prelepo!


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

Sawovsky said:


> I love this buildnig so much, I hope they will renew it soon!


Rascian, first of all, I just wanted to compliment you on simply amazing photos. You truly do manage to capture that unique feel of Belgrade with your camera! Keep up the fantastic work! 

Second, is the building on this photo (# 110) damaged from the aerial bombing in WWII? Please correct me if I am wrong. 

Best regards and looking for much more to come!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Okrojsha said:


> Second, is the building on this photo (# 110) damaged from the aerial bombing in WWII? Please correct me if I am wrong.


That's also my opinion, 'cuz there was no bombing near by in NATO aggression, but those holes certainly look like there where made of bomb clusters.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Hajde Rasciane, vidi kako su lepi Junski dani, izadji napolje, udahni inspiraciju, i obraduj nam novim lepim kadrovima Beograda 

:cheers:


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry people, I didn't reply to your posts, but I was out of this forum for some time. I have few pics that weren't posted, and I hope I'll make some new pics in the near future.


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Stunning photos, Nikola Thank you!


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Beautiful city!
Is Belgrad bilingual? I see signs in Latin and Cyrillic alphabet. Do Belgrade citizens know and use both alphabets or are there some who use Latin and other Cyrillic? I thought Serbia used only the Cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## Evil Empire (Mar 22, 2009)

domtoren said:


> Beautiful city!
> Is Belgrad bilingual? I see signs in Latin and Cyrillic alphabet. Do Belgrade citizens know and use both alphabets or are there some who use Latin and other Cyrillic? I thought Serbia used only the Cyrillic alphabet.


Both are used...some people use each exclusively but pretty much everyone in the city can read and write both in my experience.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

domtoren said:


> Beautiful city!
> Is Belgrad bilingual? I see signs in Latin and Cyrillic alphabet. Do Belgrade citizens know and use both alphabets or are there some who use Latin and other Cyrillic? I thought Serbia used only the Cyrillic alphabet.


In Serbia childern in first class( 7 years) learn how to use Cyrillic alphabet(Азбука) and in second class(8 years) they learn Latin alphabet. So we use both letters simultaneously.

Great comeback Rascian, hoping for more ASAP :cheers::cheers:

Btw the colours on this picture of government are so beautiful and unusual for night picture. You use some new machine or you did some processing?



>


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Sawovsky said:


> Btw the colours on this picture of government are so beautiful and unusual for night picture. You use some new machine or you did some processing?


No, I take pics as usually, with my old camera.
This is how the lighting looks I guess, a combination of "cold" and "warm" lights.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

I love that night shot too, very energetic looking. There seem to be loads of attractive buildings in Belgrade. Great thread!


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG

Rasican you pics are epic, and you are becoming better and better with every new set.

Again excellent new angles, and great details focusing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for those new shots @Rascian  are beautiful, amazing


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Stvarno super! Congrats


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, superb shots all round there Rascian mate, your pictures are brilliant. Look forward to more!


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Superb photos. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, great new photos of Belgrade :applause:


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, thank you very much! One of my closest friends just came back from Beograd, sent there by the company where he works and he stayed for two weeks. He told me about a great city and very kind and friendly people and he now love Beograd. I hope I'll have the chance in the near future to visit the city myself.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Dux Uxorum (May 13, 2007)

Absolutely amazing photos as usual, Rascian. You sure know how to present the spirit of the city in your photo thread. Keep up the great work!

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely awesome updates :applause:


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## njemanja (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ GREAT PH0TOS RASCIAN! some very inetresting locations, it seems to me that there's a lot of new different views and angles capturing the belgrade streets and architecture and it's impulsive street life! THANK YOU :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Rascian is in photo spree again  :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

As always, GREAT job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Impressive pictures!


----------



## NeMiroff (Jun 25, 2007)

Belgrade is the true capital of the Balkans..

Amazing photos, Rascian!


----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ Joco, if you want to share photos of Belgrade, do it here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=713600&page=34&highlight=belgrade

Thist thread is a photo gallery of a member Rascian only


----------



## otta (Nov 26, 2007)

great pics of great city, thanks


----------



## Joca Ristich (Nov 15, 2008)

Sawovsky said:


> ^^ Joco, if you want to share photos of Belgrade, do it here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=713600&page=34&highlight=belgrade
> 
> Thist thread is a photo gallery of a member Rascian only


Ok...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, great new photos of Belgrade


>


:cheers:


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Love them, love Belgrade!!!


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

........ next page


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Some new night shots from Rascian


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## vlada92ng (Jan 12, 2011)

great, as always


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

wonderful belgrade!


----------



## Caio Varela (Apr 25, 2011)

Great.


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Some pics from a walk, last saturday


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Never been in this little street before



































































samo jedan pogled niz pocetak Bulevara


















































+ bonus

A collection of art deco doors from some 1930's buildings I've made


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Now I see... Way too many cars . Even at your doors pics, half of it were blocked by some parked ones...


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Banja Luka.RS. (Oct 30, 2008)

Šta se desilo sa slikama na prvoj stranici?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome...


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Great pics Rascian! :applause:


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

A walk trough Cubura neighborhood in Belgrade


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## zontyfinals (Oct 5, 2012)

It is good to have a duplicate of your plan hand if you should ever need to use it. It is also beneficial you know what some of the primary advantages are that you are paying for should questions ever occur.


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Some random


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

let's push to the next page............. (too much pics on one page)


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

...next page


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Lexxxa (Oct 6, 2010)

*Rupe od metaka*









Jel moguce da su to rupe jos od sovjetskih gelera? Ako je tako onda je ta fasada izuzetno kvalitetno uradjena,jer je jos u pristojnom stanju posle najmanje 60 godina! Danasnje fasade pocinju da se ljuste vec posle 5 godina.
Inace fantasticne slike, vidi se da se fasade u Beogradu postepeno korak po korak ipak sredjuju.


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos from Belgrade are very nice too


----------



## diagoras (Sep 3, 2012)

*Kalemegdan*

Kalemegdan, Belgrade by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr

*National Assembly*

House of the National Assembly, Belgrade by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr

*Knez Mihailova*

Prince Michael Street, Belgrade by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr

*Chess*

Chess in Belgrade by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr

*Pobednik*

Pobednik in Kalemegdan, Belgrade by GeorgeMegas, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Saor Alba (Jan 8, 2013)

Rascian,sjajne fotografije naseg dragog Beograda ali mi nije jasno sta se dogodilo sa tvojim fotografijama u prvim postovima?Kao da ih je neko hakovao i ubacio djubre umesto.Da li mozes da popravis to?


----------

